# Mungo nicht gefunden?



## Noregas-Baelgun (19. März 2008)

Hi

wollte gerade den Königsverteidiger im Charackterplaner mit Mungo verzaubern und hab den aber nicht in der Liste gefunden, bin ich jetzt nur zu Doof den zu sehn oder fehlt der beim Königsverteidiger?

gruß Nore

edit:

ich sehe gerade das einige verzauberungen unter die banner am unteren bildschirmrand gerutscht sind, wo ich ergo nicht rankomme. könntet ihr da evtl was zum scrollen einbaun für die leute mit geringerer Auflösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit 2:

sind einfach zu viele verzauberungen die passen bei mir nicht ins Fenster und sprengen dessen rahmen, auch wenn ich die Graphiken der Banner unten Blocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit 3:

wenn ich einmal ne andre verzauberung anklicke sieht man im anschluss alle andren, is aber trotzdem doof


----------



## Aregor (19. März 2008)

Noregas-Baelgun schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> wollte gerade den Königsverteidiger im Charackterplaner mit Mungo verzaubern und hab den aber nicht in der Liste gefunden, bin ich jetzt nur zu Doof den zu sehn oder fehlt der beim Königsverteidiger?
> 
> gruß Nore



nein du bist nicht zu doof... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die verzauberung wurde wahrscheinlich vergessen oder nicht hinzugefügt (bei allen waffen)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------

